# αναβάθμιση (περιοχής)



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι!

Όταν θέλουμε να πούμε κάτι του τύπου «οι εργασίες αυτές θα οδηγήσουν στην αναβάθμιση της περιοχής του Αγίου Δημητρίου», ποια λέξη χρησιμοποιούμε; Σκέφτηκα upgrading αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάτι μου διαφεύγει...


----------



## curry (Jun 9, 2008)

Στα κείμενα που δουλεύω, έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές το upgrading ακριβώς για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ όταν συντάσσω τέτοια κείμενα. Τσέκαρε και στις σελίδες της ΕΕ, θα το βρεις αρκετά εύκολα νομίζω - δεν προλαβαίνω να τσεκάρω για links, sorry!!!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι!
> 
> Όταν θέλουμε να πούμε κάτι του τύπου «οι εργασίες αυτές θα οδηγήσουν στην αναβάθμιση της περιοχής του Αγίου Δημητρίου», ποια λέξη χρησιμοποιούμε; Σκέφτηκα upgrading αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάτι μου διαφεύγει...



Κάποιες ιδέες που μου έρχονται σκόρπια:

refurbishment, rehabilitation, facelift, regeneration.

Αν και αυτό που ψάχνω δεν μου έχει έρθει ακόμα...


----------



## curry (Jun 9, 2008)

http://web.mit.edu/urbanupgrading/
Δες εδώ μήπως σε βοηθήσει - βρήκα χρόνο! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> refurbishment, rehabilitation


Μάλλον όχι, γιατί μιλάμε για περιοχή, όχι για συγκεκριμένες εγκαταστάσεις.


Ambrose said:


> facelift


Όχι, γιατί αν και πολύ καλό, μεταφράζω νομικό κείμενο.


Ambrose said:


> regeneration


Αυτό καλό μου φαίνεται :)


----------



## Philip (Jun 9, 2008)

μια λέξη-κλειδί είναι το improvement. Έχουμε ένα σωρό local area improvement schemes/plans; road improvement proposals, home improvement grants κ. λπ. Για μένα το upgrading έχει να κάνει πιο πολύ με τεχνικές προδιαγραφές - west-coast main line upgrading work has run into problems, etc. 
Αν είχα ένα αγγλικό κείμενο με μια τέτοια φράση με τη λέξη improvement, δεν θα δίσταζα να βάλω το αναβάθμιση.

We get by somehow!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2008)

Ακόμα καλύτερο, νομίζω...


----------



## Philip (Jun 9, 2008)

"this work is expected/intended to lead to a range of improvements to the area of Agios Dimitrios"
"this work will result in various improvements to the area..."

I would choose _to _rather than _in _because the area is the beneficiary of the work rather than simply the location of it.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2008)

Και ένας σύνδεσμος σε σχέση με τον εξωραϊσμό.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 9, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Μάλλον όχι, γιατί μιλάμε για περιοχή, όχι για συγκεκριμένες εγκαταστάσεις.



Tα refurbishment & rehabilitation λέγονται και για περιοχές και είναι δόκιμα.

Το πρώτο είναι ανακαίνιση/αναβάθμιση, ενώ το δεύτερο αναφέρεται σε περιοχές/εκτάσεις που έχουν έχουν υποστεί σοβαρή υποβάθμιση/βλάβη και χρειάζονται rehabilitation.

Αν αναφερόταν αποκλειστικά στην αρχιτεκτονική αναβάθμιση της περιοχής, τότε θα έλεγα refurbishment ή regeneration, γιατί είναι στάνταρ σαν λεξιλόγιο γι' αυτό το πράγμα.

Αλλά, έχω την αίσθηση ότι η "αναβάθμιση" στα Ελληνικά σε αυτό το κείμενο, πιάνει κι άλλα πράγματα που τα Αγγλικά δεν πιάνουν, όπως π.χ. αύξηση τιμών κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2008)

Σωστή η αίσθησή σου, μιλάμε για γενικότερη αναβάθμιση της περιοχής.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2008)

Στο site της Ε.Α.Χ.Α. (Ενοποίηση Αρχαιολογικών Χώρων Αθήνας Α.Ε.) αναφέρεται:
_The protection and promotion of structural heritage contribute to the *aesthetical enhancement* of the Historic Centre of Athens and to the elevation of positive elements in the urban landscape that remain unnoticed._
Σε άλλο σημείο χρησιμοποιείται και το _upgrade_.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόσο καλά είναι τα αγγλικά τους.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2008)

Γενικώς, οι αποδόσεις των δημόσιων και ημιδημόσιων φορεών δε με ενθουσιάζουν, άσε που συχνά εντοπίζονται και λάθη στις μεταφράσεις τους. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάντως!


----------



## Philip (Jun 9, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Στο site της Ε.Α.Χ.Α. (Ενοποίηση Αρχαιολογικών Χώρων Αθήνας Α.Ε.) αναφέρεται:
> _The protection and promotion of structural heritage contribute to the *aesthetical enhancement* of the Historic Centre of Athens and to the elevation of positive elements in the urban landscape that remain unnoticed._
> Σε άλλο σημείο χρησιμοποιείται και το _upgrade_.
> Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόσο καλά είναι τα αγγλικά τους.



Εδώ είναι αρκετά αφηρημένο στιλ, και το enhancement πάει μια χαρά. 

Όσο για τα αγγλικά, θα έγραφα contributes (στον ενικό), aesthetic και historical centre, χωρίς κεφαλαία, και θα ρωτούσα τον/την συντάξαντα/ασα το κείμενο τι εννοούσε με το elevation. (making them more literally visible? making them taller? making them stand out more against the other features?)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2008)

Φίλιπ,
δεν αποκλείεται να εννοούσε «ανάδειξη»...


----------



## Philip (Jun 9, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Φίλιπ,
> δεν αποκλείεται να εννοούσε «ανάδειξη»...



τότε θα είχα μια ακόμα απορία  

Agree. But it's always a defeat for the translation if you have to keep referring back to the original simply to see what the translation means.
OTOH, I have to do that regularly with the translations I get to mark, as well as with students' writing in English (not only Greek students, I might add).


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 10, 2008)

Το regeneration συνήθως το βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται σε πρωτότυπα αγγλικά κείμενα για να αποδοθεί η "ανάπλαση", κυρίως δε στον όρο "urban regeneration" (αστική ανάπλαση). Δηλαδή δεν μιλάμε απλώς για αναβάθμιση μιας περιοχής που μπορεί έτσι κι αλλιώς να "τρώγεται", αλλά για περιπτώσεις στυλ Βοτανικού, Δραπετσώνας κ.λπ. που πλησιάζουν στα όρια του μη κατοικήσιμου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 10, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Το regeneration συνήθως το βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται σε πρωτότυπα αγγλικά κείμενα για να αποδοθεί η "ανάπλαση", κυρίως δε στον όρο "urban regeneration" (αστική ανάπλαση). Δηλαδή δεν μιλάμε απλώς για αναβάθμιση μιας περιοχής που μπορεί έτσι κι αλλιώς να "τρώγεται", αλλά για περιπτώσεις στυλ Βοτανικού, Δραπετσώνας κ.λπ. που πλησιάζουν στα όρια του μη κατοικήσιμου.



Νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται από το κείμενο και πως χρησιμοποιείται μέσα σε αυτό. Εγώ το έχω δει και για περιπτώσεις που θα τις λέγαμε "αναβάθμιση", αλλά και πάλι ανάπλαση/αναβάθμιση είναι λεπτή η διαφορά. Πιστεύω ότι εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση. Αλλά ναι σαφώς και είναι για πιο "βαριές" περιπτώσεις αναβάθμισης-ανάπλασης.


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2008)

Υπάρχει και το *gentrification*. Μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει πολύ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αλλά το καταθέτω γενικότερα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2008)

Καλημέρα σε όλους και ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις :)
Όπως είπα και στην αρχή του νήματος, η πρόταση που έχω είναι πολύ γενική και μέσες άκρες λέει αυτό:

«οι εργασίες αυτές θα οδηγήσουν στην αναβάθμιση της περιοχής του Αγίου Δημητρίου» (όπου Άγ. Δημήτριος βλέπε μια περιοχή ανάλογου βεληνεκούς, καθόλου υποβαθμισμένη αλλά που δεν είναι και Κεφαλλάρι).

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω λοιπόν μία από τις πιο γενικές λέξεις, improvement ή enhancement, αλλά και όλες οι άλλες είναι πολύ καλό να υπάρχουν γιατί εμφανίζονται συχνά σε κείμενα που αφορούν συμβάσεις έργων κ.τ.λ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2008)

Palavra said:


> (όπου Άγ. Δημήτριος βλέπε μια περιοχή ανάλογου βεληνεκούς, καθόλου υποβαθμισμένη αλλά που δεν είναι και Κεφαλλάρι).


Για τον Άγιο Δημήτριο έχω πει ότι είναι η πιο αντιφατική περιοχή τόσο μέσα στον ιστό της πρωτεύουσας. Έχει σημεία περισσής πολυτέλειας κι άλλα πραγματικές πόλεις της Άγριας Δύσης. Ενίοτε δε και δίπλα-δίπλα! Πριν από ελάχιστα χρόνια ήταν το κεντρικότερο μέρος όπου κάποιος μπορούσε να βρει πράιτα να βοσκάνε! Εάν θέλετε να ιδείτε τι θα πει "ανάγκη αναβάθμισης" στον Άγιο Δημήτριο, πάτε μια βόλτα σε Τσουκάλι, Σαρωνικό, Κοψαχείλα και (λιγότερο) Ασύρματο. :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 10, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Έχει σημεία περισσής πολυτέλειας κι άλλα πραγματικές πόλεις της Άγριας Δύσης. Ενίοτε δε και δίπλα-δίπλα!



Θυμάσαι το απίστευτο ξύλο που έπεφτε στα έιτις όταν έπαιζε ο Άγιος Δημήτριος στην εθνική ερασιτεχνική (τότε); Μόνο στο Ρουφ και στον Θρίαμβο (Νέου Κόσμου) έπεφτε ανάλογο ξύλο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2008)

Ομοίως απίστευτο ξύλο με τη γειτονική Ν. Σμύρνη όταν πήγαινα σχολείο. Τι τρέντι και ίμο, μιλάμε για πολλές μελανιές...


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 13, 2008)

*Boost, elevate, enhance*

Hi,

Here's my 2 cents.

Since we're talking about carrying out works in an area which will result in aesthetic improvements as well as improvements in the quality of living, i.e. generally making it a better area, I would suggest the following:

These works are expected to boost/elevate/enhance the area of Ag. Dimitriou.

Just an idea really. In my mind, regeneration works generally aim at boosting an area.

Have a good day!


----------



## Marisa Constantinides (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is *my* 1 cent 


These works are expected to contribute to the development of the area of Aghios Demetrios. 


I have no problem with most of the words suggested - from the denotational point of view (improve/enhance/boost/elevate) but would normally expect them to be followed by *something*, e.g. the quality of life... etc

on the other hand, it might be too early in the morning and I haven't had enough coffee yet.


----------

